# Rutenspitze für Mormyschkas



## Denni_Lo (21. Mai 2007)

Moin allerseits,

ich kenne die Teilchen noch aus meiner alten Heimat und habe mir hier auch mal ein Sortiment kommen lassen. War bis dato damit auch recht erfolgreich, zumindest in den 2 Tagen wo ich damit überhaupt was gemacht habe. 

Habe die mitten in das "Brutgeschehen" ausgeworfen, so 2 m vom Ufer und gucke da, paar Stachelritter kamen auch flott und waren mein  War eine unberingte Stippe mit 6 m

Ich bin ja generell ein eher fauler Knilch und wollte mir die Spitze dafür bauen, ich kann mich noch errinnern, war ein Spezialteil mit Feder usw. (warum bloß habe ich die damals nicht mitgenommen) na egal, wollte mir mal eine bauen die ich evtl an eine Feeder oder Winkelpicker dranstecken kann.

Hat hier wer damit erfahrungen? Die von damals war gekauft, daher 0 Plan wie ich das anfangen soll.

THX im voraus


----------



## gismowolf (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rutenspitze für Mormyschkas*

Hi Denny!
Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten einen Bißanzeiger selbst zu machen und zu montieren!
Du kannst den Spitzenring austauschen und einen montieren,der oberhalb des Ringes ein Gewinde hat und Dir dazu eine fertige Spitze,die man auch bei Feeder-und Wincklepickerruten verwendet,einschrauben.Du kannst Dir auch einen Bißanzeiger machen und eine in das Gewinde des Spitzenringes passende Schraube anlöten. 
Die einfachste Möglichkeit ist,einen Bißanzeiger mit Klebeband an die Rutenspitze gleich hinter den Spitzenring zu befestigen.
Ich habe Bißanzeiger aus dünnem Federstahldraht (0,3mm ø),aus alten Gitarresaiten und auch aus etwas steiferen,umwickelten Stahlvorfächern gemacht.Es hängt immer davon ab,wie empfindlich er reagieren soll.Ich zeig Dir mal ohne Worte in einer Bilderfolge die Herstellung eines Bißanzeigers aus Federstahldraht und die einfache Montage dazu,weil ich annehme,daß dieser für Barsche im Sommer gerade richtig wäre!Viel Spaß beim nachbauen!


----------



## gismowolf (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rutenspitze für Mormyschkas*

Hier geht`s weiter.....


----------



## hannes (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rutenspitze für Mormyschkas*

SUPER :vik:


Mal schauen ob ich das mit meinen Ex-Bürokratenfingern auch so hinbiegen kann


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rutenspitze für Mormyschkas*

#6

Fotos folgen


----------



## arno (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rutenspitze für Mormyschkas*

Moin!
Mal ne Frage dazu.
Das Loch bei den Mormüschkas, sitzt ja mittig im Körper.
Was mache ich da für nen Knoten?
Weil, irgendwie sehen alle Knoten blöd aus , an den Teilen!
Ich hab fast 100 Stück in verschiedenen Designs.


----------



## gismowolf (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rutenspitze für Mormyschkas*

Servus Arno!
Durch das Loch in der Mormyschka fädelst Du Deine Schnur von der Seite,an welcher der Haken nach oben zeigt durch und dann bindest Du Deinen Lieblingsknoten an den Hakenschenkel,ziehst die Schnur stramm und schneidest den Schnurrest am fertigen Knoten ab! Das Loch hat nur den einen Sinn,daß der ellipsoidförmige Körper der Mormyschka horizontal in der Waage hängt!!Durch das auf -und abbewegen mit der Rutenspitze hüpft die Mormyschka durch diese Ellipsoidform unkontrolliert ca.einmal nach links,dann 3 x nach rechts und dann wieder in irgend eine Richtung und imitiert damit Nymphen,die sich im Wasser bewegen.Diese sprungartigen Seitwärtsbewegungen  lassen auch Fische,die nicht nach Nahrung suchen,agressiv danach schnappen!! Wenn ich Mormyschkas selbst mache,nehme ich Öhrhaken,achte darauf,daß sich das Öhr ziemlich genau in der Mitte befindet und dann lasse ich geschmolzenes Weichlot in die Form fließen!Damit erspare ich mir das Loch und die Herstellung ist sehr einfach!!Der Fangerfolg damit ist gleich!!


----------



## holle (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rutenspitze für Mormyschkas*

bei allem respekt, der knoten sieht nicht gut aus 

hab mal ne viertelstunde meiner angelzeit geopfert und eine anleitung für den mormyknoten gemacht. hab zur veranschaulichung dicke schnur genommen.
text in den bildern.





so, und jetzt geh ich ans wasser


----------



## gismowolf (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rutenspitze für Mormyschkas*

@holle!
Der Knoten ist auch nicht von mir!!Das Foto ist von irgend einer 
Seite aus dem Netz und gefällt mir auch nicht.Es war halt gerade zur Hand,um zu zeigen,wie eine Mormyschka montiert wird!
Es ging ja nicht um den Knoten.Oder hab ich "arno"vielleicht falsch verstanden?


----------



## arno (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rutenspitze für Mormyschkas*

Moin!
Danke für die Tips!
Ich meinte schon, sowohl als auch!
Dann werde ich das Heute mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rutenspitze für Mormyschkas*

*Gude,

sind die Mormyschkas eigentlich nur beim Eisangeln zu gebrauchen oder wie kann man sie sonst noch fischen!? #h

Bauanleitung!
*


----------



## gismowolf (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rutenspitze für Mormyschkas*

Servus Ernst!
Nachdem Nymphen zum Großteil die Hauptnahrung unserer Fische (nicht nur der Salmoniden)sind,kannst Du das ganze Jahr über mit Mormyschkas Fische fangen!Sozusagen als Dip(Geschmack)wird eine einzelne Made oder ein Stückchen(5-10mm)eines Mistwurmes auf den Haken gespießt!Die Schnurstärke sollte bei kleinen Mormyschkas nicht stärker als 0,10-0,14mm betrage,damit sie gut spielen können!!Das sollte man vorher unbedingt in einem Wasserbehälter ausprobieren,damit man den Bewegungsablauf kennt! Auf Seite 3 dieses Threads siehst Du auch zwei größere Mormyschkas,mit denen ich z. B.mit ca.3 -5 cm langen Fischflatterködern in leichter bis mittlerer Strömung Zander fange!!  Die Gewichte dieser Mormys betragen ca.15-25g. Hakengröße ist 1/0.Diese Art Angelei vom Boot aus könnte man auch als ultrafeines Vertikalfischen bezeichnen!!


----------



## arno (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rutenspitze für Mormyschkas*

Moin!
Ich hab das Gestern Abend mit meiner 6 Meter Stippe gemacht.
Hab doch glatt 20 Rotaugen damit gefangen!:q
Die Mormyschka, hatte einen silbrig glänzenden Körper von 3 - 4 mm Durchmesser und nen ca. 16er Haken drann, auf dem ich immer ne Made oder einen Kompostwurm drauf gemacht habe.
Ohne Pose nur Vorfach an Schlaufe und dann im Wasser immer nur zappeln lassen.
Klappte einfach gut.
Nur Barsche waren keine da!


----------



## FeliXius (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rutenspitze für Mormyschkas*

lag vielleicht auch einfach nur an der made und die fische hat die mormyschka gar net interessiert?!|kopfkrat:q


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rutenspitze für Mormyschkas*

Arno, wie lang war deine Schnur an der Stippe, wie hast Du die Bisse erkannt und war das im Stillwasser??? |wavey: Mehr DETAILS bitte!!!


----------



## holle (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rutenspitze für Mormyschkas*

hier mal noch bischen input für für mormy-interessierte

input

input

input


----------



## arno (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rutenspitze für Mormyschkas*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Arno, wie lang war deine Schnur an der Stippe, wie hast Du die Bisse erkannt und war das im Stillwasser??? |wavey: Mehr DETAILS bitte!!!


Kannst Du das Zauberwort auch größer schreiben?:vik:

Mag sein, daß das an der made lag, aber ich hab halt gefangen!:vik:

Gewässer: Axtbach, ca.5-7 Meter breit, tiefe an dieser Stelle ca. 60 cm. Fließgeschwindigkeit, war langsam.
Süßwasser!
Das Ufer ist relativ hoch, also ich stand auf ca. 1,5 Meter über dem Wasser.
Das Vorfach hab ich ca. 50 cm lang gemacht.
Zuerst hatte ich das Teil aber an eine Pose.
Da tat sich nix, also hab ichs Pur probiert und dann kamen die Fischleins!
Als ich dachte, daß das genug Köfis sind habe ich ne größere Mormyschka genommen , aber damit ging nichts!
Ich werde das mit der Rute und den Mormyschkas, aber noch mal an der Ems in einen schnell fließenden Abschnitt probieren, da stehen auch mit Sicherheit Barsche!

Aber ich fange auch Rotaugen und Rotfedern mit Trockenfliegen !
Dazu benutze ich auch diese Rute.
Mache aber ein bis zu 2 Meter langes Vorfach und ne kleine Wasserkugel davor!
Bischen Futter in Wasser und die Fliege drüber treiben lassen und dann wieder langsam ran zupfen.
Aber das funste nie so gut , wie Gestern mit den Mormyschkas!
Die Bisse habe ich natürlich an der Rutenspitze erkannt!
Und wie das so ist mit Kunstködern, meinte ich wieder, das die Bisse heftiger waren!
Schnur war 0,10 Vorfachschnur Mono.
Hauptschnur war ne 0,20er Mono.


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rutenspitze für Mormyschkas*

*Thx Arno* - Zaubercodec :m





> Mehr DETAILS bitte!!!


----------



## arno (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rutenspitze für Mormyschkas*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> *Thx Arno* - Zaubercodec :m



|muahah:|good:|muahah:


----------

